# I cannot get a wlan0 interface with brcmsmac .. [SOLVED]

## cravengemetzel

Paying close attention to the drivers which my laptop uses, I have loaded brcmsmac as a <M> when compiling the kernel, and then when I run "lsmod," it shows that brcmsmac, the driver for my wireless card (BCM4313) is loaded into the kernel . Yet I do not have a wlan0 interface when I run "ifconfig" and "iwconfig" .

I do not understand what I did wrong . I made sure that "b43, ssb, wl, bcma" are blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, and yet, I still do not see a wlan0 interface, especially considering that I am certain that I have the right driver loaded .

In Arch Linux, I modprobed brcmsmac, and here is the result I get for lsmod on my Arch partition :

```
Module                  Size  Used by

arc4                    1410  2

snd_hda_codec_idt      56841  1

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     24121  1

radeon                754367  3

i2c_algo_bit            5263  1 radeon

drm_kms_helper         26137  1 radeon

joydev                  9895  0

brcmsmac              533512  0

cordic                  1073  1 brcmsmac

serio_raw               4429  0

hp_accel               16360  0

snd_hda_intel          23375  4

snd_hda_codec          89160  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_$

snd_hwdep               6389  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                74780  3 snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_hdmi

snd_page_alloc          7153  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              19544  1 snd_pcm

crc8                    1186  1 brcmsmac

brcmutil                3617  1 brcmsmac

uvcvideo               64311  0

mac80211              228527  1 brcmsmac

videodev               82101  1 uvcvideo

ttm                    54904  1 radeon

snd                    59214  15 snd_timer,snd_pcm,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_codec,snd_$

*r8169                  49040  0

drm                   188435  5 ttm,drm_kms_helper,radeon

soundcore               6210  1 snd

lis3lv02d              10875  1 hp_accel

hp_wmi                  7738  0

btusb                  11385  0

bluetooth             151999  1 btusb

cfg80211              172260  2 mac80211,brcmsmac

psmouse                61311  0

evdev                   9530  9

thermal                 7799  0

button                  4470  0

video                  11164  0                                                $

battery                 6453  0                                                $

pcspkr                  1819  0                                                $

sparse_keymap           3120  1 hp_wmi                                         $

input_polldev           2914  1 lis3lv02d                                      $

processor              25582  4                                                $

ac                      2344  0                                                $

v4l2_compat_ioctl32     8316  1 videodev

mii                     4059  1 r8169

i2c_piix4               8224  0

rts_pstor             415646  0

k10temp                 2883  0

i2c_core               20492  6 i2c_piix4,drm,videodev,drm_kms_helper,i2c_algo_$

media                  10597  2 videodev,uvcvideo

wmi                     8475  1 hp_wmi

rfkill                 15498  3 cfg80211,bluetooth,hp_wmi

ext4                  418044  3

crc16                   1359  2 ext4,bluetooth

jbd2                   71243  1 ext4

mbcache                 5881  1 ext4

sr_mod                 14951  0

cdrom                  36617  1 sr_mod

sd_mod                 28307  5

pata_acpi               3376  0

ohci_hcd               21631  0

pata_atiixp             4000  0

ahci                   20037  4

xhci_hcd               79402  0

libata                166654  4 libahci,ahci,pata_atiixp,pata_acpi

usbcore               146113  6 ehci_hcd,xhci_hcd,ohci_hcd,btusb,uvcvideo

scsi_mod              133548  4 libata,sd_mod,sr_mod,rts_pstor

usb_common               954  1 usbcore

```

While this is the result for "lsmod" in my Gentoo system:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                3006596  287 

brcmsmac              534327  0 

brcmutil                3890  1 brcmsmac

r8169                  47293  0 

```

Let me know if you need some more system information .

"ifconfig" brings up:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 10:1f:74:1d:43:ce  

          inet addr:192.168.2.27  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::121f:74ff:fe1d:43ce/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:102042 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:53692 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:138689148 (132.2 MiB)  TX bytes:4135632 (3.9 MiB)

          Interrupt:43 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1552 (1.5 KiB)  TX bytes:1552 (1.5 KiB)

```

"iwconfig" brings up (I do not know that the sit0 interface belongs to):

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

And "lspci" brings up:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1705

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9641

00:01.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1714

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1707

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1709

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 170a

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 170b

00:10.0 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 7812 (rev 03)

00:10.1 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 7812 (rev 03)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 7804

00:12.0 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 7807 (rev 11)

00:12.2 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 7808 (rev 11)

00:13.0 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 7807 (rev 11)

00:13.2 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 7808 (rev 11)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 780b (rev 13)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 780c (rev 40)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 780d (rev 01)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 780e (rev 11)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 780f (rev 40)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1700 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1701

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1702

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1703

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1704

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1718

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1716

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1719

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 6741

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)

04:00.0 Class ff00: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5209 (rev 01)

```

Last edited by cravengemetzel on Tue Mar 13, 2012 3:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cravengemetzel

*EDIT* I followed this post which suggested that I build the brcmsmac firmware modules into the kernel binary .

I put the "bcm43xx-0.fw" and  "bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw" into /lib/firmware and in the make menuconfig interface, I linked them as firmware blobs to compile into the kernel binary, which is currently compiling, and I will see how that turns out .

*EDIT OF EDIT*

The firmware did not compile into the kernel .

*... EDIT*

I managed to recompile the kernel with the firmware blobs included, and I now have a working wlan0 interface . Now to mark this thread as solved ..   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

